
Death Stranding PC: how next-gen AI upscaling beats native 4K - lagadu
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2020-image-reconstruction-death-stranding-face-off
======
lagadu
Now, the reason it's better than native is because a DLSS upsampled image
effectively gets AA "for free" as part of the process and doesn't suffer from
the image degradation from using Temporal Anti-Aliasing but I find it mind-
boggling how it can do real time processing of every frame and achieve results
as good as the best possible cases for native rendering.

